# [Dank] Feed me with dank memes



## MarcelFTW (Aug 25, 2016)

I ned moar of dem dank meemzzz
ill giv u deez n u ganna haev 2 give mii some dank meemz 2.
Hear iz de dankest shet i found.



 


 

 
And that is what i found.
NAO FEED ME WIF DEM DANK MEMES OR ILL SUMMON S8AN


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Aug 25, 2016)

heer u go xddddddddddddd


----------



## MarcelFTW (Aug 25, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> View attachment 60098 View attachment 60098 View attachment 60098 View attachment 60095 View attachment 60096 View attachment 60097 View attachment 60098 View attachment 60098 View attachment 60098 View attachment 60098 View attachment 60098 View attachment 60098 View attachment 60099 View attachment 60099 View attachment 60099 View attachment 60099 View attachment 60099 View attachment 60100 View attachment 60101 View attachment 60102 View attachment 60103 View attachment 60104 View attachment 60105 View attachment 60105 View attachment 60105 View attachment 60106
> 
> heer u go xddddddddddddd



Holy shit that is some daaank shit.
I could roll taht 2 smoke. ty 4 teh dankity


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 26, 2016)

Plz dnt kil meh.


----------



## MarcelFTW (Aug 27, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> View attachment 60269
> Plz dnt kil meh.


dat was lik a lil 2 dank, butt watevar.
i can smok dat 2.
or wil i git 2 hi?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 27, 2016)

MarcelFTW said:


> I ned moar of dem dank meemzzz
> ill giv u deez n u ganna haev 2 give mii some dank meemz 2.
> Hear iz de dankest shet i found.
> View attachment 60067
> ...


2012 called, they want their memes back.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 1, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> View attachment 60269
> Plz dnt kil meh.


i'm a muslim.im triggered faster than my SPS (shitposting per second )

srsly.i am


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 1, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> i'm a muslim.im triggered faster than my SPS (shitposting per second )
> 
> srsly.i am


Are you actually offended '_'


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 1, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Are you actually offended '_'


no

can i borrow some of your memes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheKawaiiDesu said:


> View attachment 60098 View attachment 60098 View attachment 60098 View attachment 60095 View attachment 60096 View attachment 60097 View attachment 60098 View attachment 60098 View attachment 60098 View attachment 60098 View attachment 60098 View attachment 60098 View attachment 60099 View attachment 60099 View attachment 60099 View attachment 60099 View attachment 60099 View attachment 60100 View attachment 60101 View attachment 60102 View attachment 60103 View attachment 60104 View attachment 60105 View attachment 60105 View attachment 60105 View attachment 60106
> 
> heer u go xddddddddddddd


i stole one of your memes.can i use it ?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 1, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> no
> 
> can i borrow some of your memes
> 
> ...


y u stel meems?


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 1, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> y u stel meems?


for m y romhack.cuz nobody helps me


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 1, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> for m y romhack.cuz nobody helps me


then sure. i have all the memes you could want.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 1, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> then sure. i have all the memes you could want.


wow thank you youre  

im going to borrow some of MarcelFTW and TheKawaiiDesu's memes if they gonna let me.


----------



## MarcelFTW (Sep 1, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> wow thank you youre
> 
> im going to borrow some of MarcelFTW and TheKawaiiDesu's memes if they gonna let me.



sure. Why not.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 1, 2016)

MarcelFTW said:


> sure. Why not.


now i need TheKawaiiDesu's permission


----------



## MarcelFTW (Sep 1, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> now i need TheKawaiiDesu's permission


tag them.
@TheKawaiiDesu he needs your permission to (ab)use your memes!!11!one


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 1, 2016)

@TheKawaiiDesu ,heat m!!!!!!1!1!bi!bir!its!the!nutshack!!! I need your maymays for my romhack


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Sep 1, 2016)

k butt credit me
nd i want som royaltiz 2 (ez moni )


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 1, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> k butt credit me
> nd i want som royaltiz 2 (ez moni )


tank u and how much


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Sep 1, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> tank u and how much


69% of dem profitz u, 420% mii


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 1, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> 69% of dem profitz u, 420% mii


ok jesus crist i'll give you the dollars


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Sep 1, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> ok jesus crist i'll give you the dollars


al dis moni im droning


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> View attachment 60269
> Plz dnt kil meh.


-.-
after i spoke to snake a while back on my board, this is how I feel of this.

tbh with 9/11 15th coming up i don't feel in the mood for this type of meme.
oh well.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 2, 2016)

Touko White said:


> -.-


r u a muslim cuz im too.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> r u a muslim cuz im too.


No, but there's a user on my board who is, and he's really against the negative image painted by terrorists using religion as an excuse for their actions.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 2, 2016)

Touko White said:


> No, but there's a user on my board who is, and he's really against the negative image painted by terrorists using religion as an excuse for their actions.


CIAwesome420 already asked me that am i really offended.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> CIAwesome420 already asked me that am i really offended.


MLG memes are as dank as a hair off me legs, sadly.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 2, 2016)

Touko White said:


> MLG memes are as dank as a hair off me legs, sadly.


i forgot the number at the end so i writedeted the number randomly


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> i forgot the number at the end so i writedeted the number randomly


Ah, okay.
I somehow remember the numbers but thats because we talk a lot on twitter I guess and he's on my board (as a lurker) so eh


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Sep 2, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Ah, okay.
> I somehow remember the numbers but thats because we talk a lot on twitter I guess and he's on my board (as a lurker) so eh


I'll post more.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't really mind you being a lurker it's not a big deal, but hey, contributions matter!


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 2, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I'll post more.


That's perfect.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> That's perfect.


He either memes means or my board, I'm not sure.
(I make that mistake IRL actually.)


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 2, 2016)

Touko White said:


> He either memes means or my board, I'm not sure.
> (I make that mistake IRL actually.)


I'm collecting memes for my romhack.If you can memes too,you can help me too.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> I'm collecting memes for my romhack.If you can memes too,you can help me too.


I can help with some classics.
You could make an all-your-base styled cutscene.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 2, 2016)

Touko White said:


> I can help with some classics.
> You could make an all-your-base styled cutscene.


What is it ?


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> What is it ?


http://www.allyourbasearebelongtous.com/flash/


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 2, 2016)

Touko White said:


> http://www.allyourbasearebelongtous.com/flash/


Game is old,i will try to put it in the game


----------



## Touko White (Sep 3, 2016)

Cool.
Also, Stardust Speedway should be officially renamed to Dankdust Memeway in my opinion.

"If you can't be dank in your memes they're gonna give you lots of cancer" - lyrics
(Actually sing that to SSGF and you'll hear that's actually pretty close)


----------

